# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch Sapa - Du Lich Sapa-Lào Cai-Sapa-Bắc Hà-Hà Khẩu- Hà Nội (04ngày/04 đêm)

## dulichnt

HÀ NỘI - LÀO CAI - SAPA - BẮC HÀ - HÀ KHẨU - LÀO CAI - HÀ NỘI

(04ngày /04 đêm)

ĐÊM 1: HÀ NỘI - LÀO CAI

19h00: Hướng dẫn viên Hathaitours đón quý khách tại Ga B Trần Quý Cáp, làm thủ tục lên tàu SP đi Lào Cai, Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

NGÀY 01:          LÀO CAI-SAPA(B/L/D)

Sáng:    HDV đón đoàn tại ga Lào Cai, sau khi nghỉ ngơi ăn sáng xe ôtô đưa quý khách đi SaP. Đến SaPa nhận phòng khách sạn, tham quan thị trấn SaPa.

Trưa: HDV đưa đoàn đi ăn trưa, sau đó về khách sạn nghỉ trưa.

Chiều : HDV đưa đoàn đi tham quan khu du lịch núi Hàm Rồng-Thưởng thức các màn múa hát văn nghệ của đồng bào các dân tộc thiểu số vùng Tây Bắc(Nếu khách xem ca múa nhạc tự thanh toán tiền).

Tối :   HDV đưa đoàn đi ăn tối va thương thức phiên chọ tình SaPa(nếu vào tối thứ 7).

NGÀY 02:SAPA-BẮC HÀ  (B/L/D)

Sáng:    Sau khi dùng bữa sáng ,Quý khách làm  thủ tục tră phòng khách sạn, ôtô đưa quý khách đi Bắc Hà. Đến Bắc Hà nhận phòng khách sạn.

Trưa:    HDV đưa  đoàn đi ăn trưa ở nhà hàng sau đó về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

Chiều:   HDV đưa quý khách đi tham quan thị trấn Bắ Hà và Dinh thự cổ Hoàng A Tưởng.

Tối:    Sau bữa tối, quý khách tham quan thị trấn Bắc Hà  về đêm.

NGÀY 03:BẮC HÀ -HÀ KHẨU -HÀ NỘI (B/L/D)

Sáng :   Sau khi dùng bữa sáng HDV và lãi xe đưa quý khách về Lào Cai, Làm thủ tục XNC sang Trung Quốc

Trưa:    Quý khách ăn trưa sau đó tham quan, mua sắm tại thị trấn Hà Khẩu

Chiều:   Làm thủ tục nhập cảnh về Việt Nam .Xe ô tô đưa quý khách về nhà hàng gấn Ga .

Tối: Sau bữa tối . HDV Hathaitours đưa quý khách ra ga Lào Cai lên tàu về Hà Nội,

NGÀY 4: HÀ NỘI

Sáng: tàu về Hà Nội, chia tay và hẹn gặp lại đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình.




* Các mức giá trên bao gồm:

-Khách sạn tương đương 2 sao /3 sao/4 sao: Nếu đoàn lẻ người sẽ bố trí 1 phòng 3 người.



-Xe ghép: Lào Cai -Bắc Hà-Lào Cai

-Các bưa ăn:

+-Ở khách sạn 02 sao:

            + Nhóm 02-04 pax (70.000 VND/bữa chính, 20.000 VND/bữa phụ )

            + Nhóm 05-09 pax (60.000 VND/bữa chính, 20.000 VND/bữa phụ )

            +Nhóm 10 trở lên  (50.000 VND/bữa chính, 20.000 VND/bữa phụ)

-Ở khách sạn 03 sao:

            + Nhóm 02-04 pax (80.000 VND/bữa chính, 35.000 VND/bữa phụ )

            + Nhóm 05-09 pax (70.000 VND/bữa chính, 35.000 VND/bữa phụ )

            +Nhóm 10 trở lên  (60.000 VND/bữa chính, 35.000 VND/bữa phụ)

-Ở khách sạn 04 sao:

            + Nhóm 02-04 pax (90.000 VND/bữa chính, 50.000 VND/bữa phụ )

            + Nhóm 05-09 pax (80.000 VND/bữa chính, 50.000 VND/bữa phụ )

            +Nhóm 10 trở lên   (70.000 VND/bữa chính, 50.000 VND/bữa phụ)

-Nước uống: 01 chai/Người/Ngày

-Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình , giàu kinh nghiệm.

-Vé thăm quan theo chương trình.

-Thủ tục XNC hai phía Việt Nam-Trung Quốc.

* Lưu ý:

- Nhóm khách đi xe riêng:

            + Nhóm 09 pax đi xe Ford 16c

            + Nhóm 10-12 pax đi xe Ford 16c

            + Nhóm 13-20 pax đi xe County 30c

            + Nhóm 21-28 pax  đi xe 35c

-Xe điện Trung Quốc:

            + Cộng thêm 150.000 VND cho đoàn từ 02-09 pax

            +  Các đoàn từ 10 khách trở lên tuỳ số lượng tối đa là 10 pax/xe/150.000 VND.

-Phí của nhưng ngày lễ tết và cao điểm :

            + Cuối tuần(Thứ 6 & thứ 7) : Cộng 5% giá landtou

            + Tết dương lịch(ngày 30/12 đến ngày 03/01): Cộng 17% giá landtou

            + Tết âm lịch (28/12 đến 10/01 âm lịch)   : Cộng 20% giá landtou

            + Ngày 30/4 (Từ ngày 29/4 đến ngày 3/5) : Cộng 30% gia landtou

            + Noel (Từ ngày 24-25/12)                          : Cộng 7% giá landtou

- Những ngày cao điểm đặt dịch vụ trước 15 ngày.

-Xe ghép SaPa-Bắc Hà-Lào Cai chỉ có ngày chủ nhật hàng tuần.



* Giá không bao gồm:

-Thuế  VAT 10%, đồ uống, chi phí cá nhân.

- Vé tàu hỏa khứ hồi Hà Nội - Lào Cai

* Để biết thêm thông tin về các loại vé tàu, quý khách vui lòng liên lạc đến số: 04-22113598 để gặp nhân viên tư vấn.



* Các giấy tờ cần thiết để làm thủ tục XNC :

-Chứng minh thư nhân dân

-Danh sách đoàn khách + giấy khai sinh bản phô tô của trẻ em đi kèm.

-02 ảnh màu 3x 4 (Viết họ tên, năm sinh,số CMT sau ảnh)


_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào  du lịch Sapa - du lich Sapa_

----------


## dangky

băc hà chán lắm..đừng đi nha các bạn ơi

----------


## dulichnt

có thể bạn chưa khám phá hết thôi, Bắc Hà địa danh nổi tiếng đó,

----------


## thiennhan

sao ai cũng bảo Bắc Hà chán vậy

----------


## dulichsapa

Gui tour sang ben minh di - minh to chuc tour sapa -chat luong gia hop ly

----------


## superstarhn1

Hãy gọi số điện thoại nóng: 0973865292 (Mr Nghĩa) bạn sẽ có ngay chiếc xe máy để không bỏ lỡ chuyến du lịch của mình. Hợp đồng đơn giản và đặt hộ chiếu của mình (hay Chứng minh thư) là bạn có thể lấy xe đi bao lâu tùy thích…
Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy của chúng tôi, các bạn sẽ được đáp ứng nhu cầu của mình một cách nhanh chóng nhất, với thủ tục đơn giản, nhanh gọn.
Cho thuê các loại xe máy, xe ga, xe số: Dream, Wave, Sirius,… chất lượng cao, xe đời mới. Với giá cả hợp lý (rất bình dân). Có ưu đãi, đặc biệt cho khách đi công tác, du lịch, phượt tại Lào Cai, Sapa, Bắc Hà, Ý Tý.
Địa chỉ đáng tin cậy cho khách hàng Gọi ngay 0973865292 Mr Nghĩa.

----------

